# Looking for books on calling/vocation/work



## crhoades (Sep 15, 2006)

Not in the pastoral sense - just work in general.

Here's the list I'm starting with:

Leland Ryken, _Redeeming the Time: Christian Approach to work and leisure_
Gene Veith, _God at Work: Your Christian Vocation in All of Life_
Os Guiness, _The Call_

I'm looking for historical, biblical, systematic treatments of it. Audio is cool too.

Websites as well.

[Edited on 9-15-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 15, 2006)

"The Religious Tradesman" by Richard Steele. (Sprinkle Publications)

Awesome.

[Edited on 9-15-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------



## Scott (Sep 15, 2006)

Ditto to Matt. Steele's book is awesome.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> "The Religious Tradesman" by Richard Steele. (Sprinkle Publications)
> 
> Awesome.
> ...



http://www.heritagebooks.org/browse.asp?fname=Richard&lname=Steele

Sprinkle or modern edition? Have you been able to compare? I have no problem with reading older stuff, but if I recommend it to a Sunday School class, would the modern edition be more prudent? Sufficient?

While I'm at it, thoughts on his other works?:
A Remedy for Wandering Thoughts in Worship (for a friend  )
or 
Character of an Upright Man: A Plea for Personal Integrity?

[Edited on 9-15-2006 by crhoades]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 15, 2006)

Ditto to Richard Steele's _The Religious Tradesman_. 

Also see _Luther on Vocation_.

Richard Baxter has a lot to say on this subject in _A Christian Directory_.

Also the chapter on "Work" in _Worldly Saints_ by Leland Ryken for a whole buch of other Reformed resources on vocation, including John Cotton, Cotton Mather, William Perkins and John Calvin. 

And Max Weber's _The Protestant Ethic and the Spirit of Capitalism_ and _Vocation: Discerning Our Callings in Life_ by Douglas J. Schuurman.

[Edited on 9-16-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Callings-Centuries-Christian-Wisdom-Vocation/dp/0802829279]_Callings: Twenty Centuries of Christian Wisdom on Vocation_[/ame] (2005) by William C. Placher looks very useful.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> _Callings: Twenty Centuries of Christian Wisdom on Vocation_ (2005) by William C. Placher looks very useful.



Picked that up the other day along with  on Vocation.


----------

